# tires for tandem



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd like to do some racing with my Can o Ale RT3000 this summer. Any recommendations for a set of skins for this beast. Current are stock 700x30 IRC Tandem.


----------



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

I am very fond of the Panaracer Pasela TG's for my tandem but I use the 26x1.25' size and my selection is very limited on road tires. Nevertheless these are light (250grams or less), belted, kevlar beaded and durable. Very flat resistant and roll well.

Jim


----------



## sfsailor (Nov 7, 2003)

*We have great luck with the Michelin Krylion*

700x25's but the are on the large side more like 28's. Great wear and handling.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Knock on wood. 28c Continental Gatorskins with a wire bead have been very good to us.


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

*Racing Tires*

:idea: I ride Michelin Pro Race2's on my single, so last summer I mounted some MICHELIN 700X25C PRO RACE 2's on our Trek T2000 specifically for the IA games 52 mile road race, which has a couple of 50+ mph descents into the river valley. Tires performed fantastic!, exceptional grip, roll out & ride quality. My stoker liked the increased resilency so much, we've left them on for rec/club riding & training! 
We're a 300lb team & have about 1900 miles on them, with the usual micro cuts that Michelins are prone to, but no flats! One tip I'll pass on that I have been doing since we started tandeming 26 years ago, I rotate the tires about every 250-300 miles to prevent prematurely squaring off the rear tread which is so common with the rear tire on a tandem. Also allows replacing the tires in pairs, keeping the sidewalls of both tires fresh!
The Michelin website lists their new Pro Race3 also available in the 700 x 25c but haven't found an outlet selling them yet. The Pro Race2 is a "true" racing tire & will certainly increase your tandems performance, we'll be using them again when the current set wears out!! 
Best Rides & good luck at the races!!:thumbsup:


----------

